# Bewitching Beverages



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

View attachment 166171


DRAGON'S BLOOD SANGRIA
You will need:
2 oz. cognac
1/2 cup red or black grapes, halved
1 bottle (inexpensive) red wine
12 oz. club soda
3 tbs. warmed honey
4 sliced figs
1/2 cup pitted cherries (can use frozen you can't find fresh)
Combine the fruit in a large bowl, adding the cognac and honey until the honey is dissolved. Pour in the wine and stir gently; refrigerate until well chilled.



View attachment 163202

Candy Corn-Tini
You will need:
Candy Corn infused vodka:
1/2 cup candy corn
1 1/2 cups Ultimat Vodka

2 oz Patron Citrónge Orange Liqueur
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 large egg white
candy corn for garnish

Infuse the vodka: Combine the candy corn and vodka in an airtight container; set aside for at least 3 hours, then strain.
Make the rest: Add 4 ounces of the candy corn vodka, the orange liqueur, lemon juice, and egg white to a cocktail shaker filled with ice.
Shake vigorously for at least 30 seconds. Strain into 2 chilled martini glasses and garnish with candy corn.



View attachment 163201

Hipnotist
2 oz Hpnotiq
1 oz super premium vodka
splash of lemon juice

Pour the ingredients into a cocktail shaker filled with ice.
Shake well.Strain into a chilled cocktail glass.... Garnish with a lit glowstick.










SPIDER CIDER PUNCH 
You will need:
1 quart bottle sparkling apple cider
1 quart bottle cranberry juice cocktail
1 liter bottle ginger ale
2 cups pineapple juice
750ml of Vodka or Rum (your preference)
Plastic spiders

Mix ingredients together in a punch bowl. Garnish with spiders; Serves about 20.
Note: Just leave out the vodka, and it's perfect for children's party.



View attachment 164192


GREEN GOBLIN PUNCH (Non--Alcoholic)
You will need:
2 cups boiling water
1 pkg. (8-serving size) lime flavor gelatin
2 cups cold orange juice
1 (1 quart/1 liter) chilled club soda or lemon-lime soda
1 pint (2 cups/half liter) orange or lime sherbet, slightly softened
1 orange, thinly sliced
1 lime, thinly sliced

Directions:
Stir boiling water into dry gelatin in large bowl at least 2 minutes until completely dissolved.
Stir in juice. Cool to room temperature.
Pour into punch bowl just before serving. Add club soda or lemon-lime soda and ice; stir. Add scoops of sherbet.
10 (1 cup) servings.









A basic punch that everyone will like....

HALLOWEEN PARTY PUNCH (Non-Alcoholic)
You will need:
1 package (6 ounces) orange gelatin
1/2 to 1 cup sugar
2 cups boiling water
1 can (46 ounces) apricot nectar
1 can (46 ounces) pineapple juice
3/4 cup lemon juice
4 liters ginger ale, chilled

Directions:
In a large bowl, dissolve gelatin and sugar in water. Stir in the apricot nectar, pineapple juice and lemon juice. Freeze in two 2-quart freezer containers. Remove from the freezer 2-3 hours before serving.

Place contents of one container in a punch bowl; mash with potato masher. Stir in ginger ale just before serving. Repeat. About 30 servings.


----------

